# Battery Car Help



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone is anyone out there using say to battery cars on there layout with three 6volt 4.5 or 5 AH battery packs i need some help figuring out what i should do 


Thanks 


Kevin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might want to let people know what you expect to run with the cars, and how long. 

If I understand your post, you want to run 2 battery cars together with a total of 3 batteries? 

Sounds like you want to go lead acid chemistry, if I had to guess. 

More information is helpful. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Greg what i would like to do is be running a passenger train with about 6 to 8 cars and at the moment i have a FA-1 and Two FB-1 units when running them without a load on my workbench my 10amp power supply show it to be under 3 amps. i was going to go with Li-on but the price for one pack is way to much if i could go with Slead lead acid more like this battery http://www.batterymart.com/p-6v-4_5ah-sealed-lead-acid-battery.html 

Along with the Aristo Craft CRE55601Auto cutoff installed 


and Track power is out of the question way to much work


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In my opinion, you will be able to run a couple of hours at least, including some kind of lighting in the passenger cars. 

I'm guessing you do not have grades over 2%? It would be good to test current draw with 8 cars up your steepest grade. 

But I think you will have plenty of power. 

I would strongly suggest ball bearing wheels on the battery cars with all that weight, otherwise you could have some huge frictional losses. 

I'm not familiar with the cutoff, can't find technical specs, but I assume it either prevents overcharging, or over-discharging. 

You will then either have to charge the batteries separately, or find an 18v gel-cell charger... with that amp-hours, you may have to look around a bit. The Maha II will charge it, I believe... but you should be able to find an inexpensive charger. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks For the info Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No problem.... in case I was not clear on the last post, try to find a single charger, and charge all 3 batteries in series. The gel cells will pretty much behave themselves this way, and they are cheap. 

I think this might be a good solution for charging: http://www.powerstream.com/minimoto-chargers.htm

Regards, Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Again Greg for the info i will start out with a 6 volt charger and then go with the 18volt thanks for your help


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Kevin, 

This is Rick from, "Cordless Renovations." We manufacture two types of battery-cars, the first is our new CR-1 Smart Charger that sits right in your Gondola, Box-Car, or Tender and can charge three different types of battery chemistries - NiCd, Nimh, & Lithium-Ion batteries from 7.2V - 22.2V. We designed it with the Aristocraft Train Engineer circuit board, the CR-1, and one 14.8V @ 5200mah Lithium-Ion battery-pack. The second is the CR-2 Smart Charger. . . the CR-2 charges two NiCd or Nimh battery-packs from 12V to 18V. We designed our display model so it can operate/charge two diesel motors with two 3800mah Nimh battery-packs. Both units are designed to be taken off the track at night and plugged into our desktop wall transformer (included) and charged overnight so its ready for you the next day. That a look at our website, and if you have any questions or if we can be a service to you. . .please give me a call: www.cordlessrenovations.com


----------

